# New Rlt Chronograph



## Roy

I'm making a new Chronograph at the moment and can only make 11 Pieces.

Please can I have ideas how I can make the decision who can have one fair ?

Is it fair just to release an image here and the first 11 to reply get one ? I dunno anymore.


----------



## Bareges

Roy said:


> I'm making a new Chronograph at the moment and can only make 11 Pieces.
> 
> Please can I have ideas how I can make the decision who can have one fair ?
> 
> Is it fair just to release an image here and the first 11 to reply get one ? I dunno anymore.


You could have a lottery 11 numbers chosen by you between 1 -100 or 1 -200 and the first eleven correct guesses get the watches...............just a thought!


----------



## Malersh

Roy,

I think you could take all interested responses and draw 11 out of the hat. I also feel that it would be good to do this once the pieces are finished and the photo shows the article as is. Being someone with not a lot of cash, I can't afford to just plump down money for something before seeing exactly what it looks like!


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> Is it fair just to release an image here and the first 11 to reply get one ? I dunno anymore.


I don't think anyone would complain if you did, we are all grown ups







..... most of the time


----------



## Robert

How about offering it to long standing Forum members first? Lowest membership number first.

Or some sort of lottery - probably based on active customers (who are also forum members) over the last, say, six months? You could pick past invoice numbers out a hat.

Without photos or a price it would be hard to confirm interest but I think most people would be like me and keen on a RLT with only 11 in existence



Malersh said:


> I think you could take all interested responses and draw 11 out of the hat.


This way you know that all those in the lottery will say yes


----------



## philjopa

I agree with the suggestion that anyone registering an interest should be allocated a number. 11 numbers are drawn out once the watch is ready and priced up. The first 11 names drawn then have first pick. Further numbers are drawn out if the first 11 don't all take up the offer to buy. That's as fair as you can get and everyone gets an equal chance of becoming the proud owner of another (classic) RLT!


----------



## Henry W

the longest standing members will always be the longest standing members, so if they were to recieve the special editions every time no one else would. It could be ranked by number of posts per day and then secondly by total number of posts to get a fair representative of the users. Alternatley you could get some management consultants to evaluate the markets needs and the producers capabilities and then tax everyone twice.

Respectfully,

Gordon Brown.


----------



## Roger

I,m a keen chronograph fan, but I would need SOME details before comitting.......

ie is it round or tonneau, 30 min, 60min or 12 hour

Roger (fairly low membership number!)


----------



## JoT

Roy in my time on here you have always just posted a design and the first to respond get the watches, why change? I don't see people throwing their toys out if the pram if they miss out.

All these ideas of rankings and lotteries are just making the whole thing far too complex


----------



## Roy

JoT said:


> Roy in my time on here you have always just posted a design and the first to respond get the watches, why change? I don't see people throwing their toys out if the pram if they miss out.
> 
> All these ideas of rankings and lotteries are just making the whole thing far too complex


It was just because there are so few. I was just trying to see if there was a way of making it fairer.









I'll try to get the dials done today and post some pics later.


----------



## in_denial

Malersh said:


> Roy,
> 
> I think you could take all interested responses and draw 11 out of the hat. I also feel that it would be good to do this once the pieces are finished and the photo shows the article as is. Being someone with not a lot of cash, I can't afford to just plump down money for something before seeing exactly what it looks like!


I think malersh's idea is the simplest and fairest - some forum subscribers have limited or no access to the list during work hours.

I'd suggest you put up a few preliminary specifications and/or pictures in a thread, with a request that people interested email you at a specified address (with a specific subject line to aid filtering) before a cutoff date, if they are interested.

When one or more are done, put up some more pictures to whet people's appetites, then draw names from the hat; if any of the Chosen Ones choose to pass, then pull more names from the hat.

Hope that helps!

-- Tim / SM 105.003


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> Roy in my time on here you have always just posted a design and the first to respond get the watches, why change? I don't see people throwing their toys out if the pram if they miss out.
> 
> All these ideas of rankings and lotteries are just making the whole thing far too complex


I have to agree anything else really does over complicate things IMHO









BTW I can`t see that I`ll be able to afford one so you`ll excuse me when I say I really hope I don`t love your final design


----------



## rhaythorne

I agree with JoT. And I can't think of a way to make it fairer than it already is.

A new RLT chronograph eh? I haven't bought a watch for a while and, whilst I had something else planned, a new RLT just might alter what I had in mind depending on what it looks like 

I look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Mark_B

philjopa said:


> I agree with the suggestion that anyone registering an interest should be allocated a number. 11 numbers are drawn out once the watch is ready and priced up. The first 11 names drawn then have first pick. Further numbers are drawn out if the first 11 don't all take up the offer to buy. That's as fair as you can get and everyone gets an equal chance of becoming the proud owner of another (classic) RLT!


........seems fair.............but also, more importantly, its nice and simple with the minimum hastle for you Roy (..........thus allowing you more time to spend on building the excellent watches)









Either that or just carry on with the First come first served basis

..........ooh by the way can I register my interest now


----------



## pauluspaolo

I have to say that I think the lottery idea is the best - especially with there being so few watches available. That way everyone interested gets a chance to own one of the watches. Not everyone is online all the time (unlike me!!) so they may not have chance to say they want one before all the watches have been snapped up.

I should also add that I won't be in the market for one


----------



## murph

A draw sounds fairer on some than just first come first served, as they would all be reserved before some members even had a chance to read about them.

I imagine by the time everyone here registered interest they would all be reserved this afternoon which would be disappointing for people who get home from work, or live in a different timezone, and log in for the first time today. Then again I don't think anyone would really complain no matter which method is used.

Of course you could just up the price by a few hundred percent Roy and thin the numbers out like that.


----------



## ESL

Yeah, I don't think things should be over complicated at all. Just make em and sell em.

However, I do think that that I would like to consider the option of another RLT Chrono but as I'm currently provisionally committed to a Tonneau, I would feel like a fraud if I also committed to a Chrono, especially before seeing what it was going to be like. I missed out on the 36 because I was on holiday when it was announced and I am sure that the only reason I am "signed up" for a Tonneau is I don't want to miss out again.

There always seems to be a feeding frenzy when you announce a new watch, idea, whatever - with people seemingly "signing up" for the latest even before they are available or the design is finalised. I have no particular problems with this, but I do feel sometimes that people can be signing up on the off chance that they will like it when it is made, but then dropping out once the design, price etc. is finalised and they realise they don't actually like it. This just leads to confusion about who is on the "list", who is not, am I on the reserves list, is there a reserves list, or should I just buy something else and then actually doing so, only to realise - too late - that they could have had one after all but now don't have the cash anymore.

Again - I have no real problem with this - but I do feel that it results in everyone saying they want one - even if they don't know for sure if they actually do. This is particularly problematical with short runs, where longer runs are envisaged everyone has a fair chance.

There only seems to be two solutions:

1. dont do short runs (less than about 50)

2. Carry on as normal.










I don't have the answer, Roy - except perhaps, just make them then sell them. Then people can see what it is, how much it costs and how many there are.

Then for the really juicy ones (like RLT-11's, 36's etc.) try to make sure you can make enough to satisfy demand.

And I do think we have to sort the problem of some people having much more time than others to hang around on the forums waiting for new goodies to be posted. So perhaps the lottery idea has some merit.


----------



## Russ

I would say make them and sell them Roy.

If you pop them on the sales site people can see what it costs and what it is. If they like it they will buy it and if they do that quickly for you, who can complain?

The only thing you might consider is to give the mods first shout and reduce the release to the public by how ever many they commit to.

Just my two bobs worth.


----------



## murph

ESL said:


> Then for the really juicy ones (like RLT-11's, 36's etc.) try to make sure you can make enough to satisfy demand.
> 
> And I do think we have to sort the problem of some people having much more time than others to hang around on the forums waiting for new goodies to be posted. So perhaps the lottery idea has some merit.


You have to look at it from Roy's side as well though. He can't always source the parts to make large runs and if he does make larger runs wouldn't the demand drop off a little as they won't seem quite as rare? Which might mean he can charge a small premium for limited run versions.

I also have my name down for the tonneau and if I did put my name down for this as well I might well be tempted to pick one or the other when I see the final designs. Because of this I wouldn't reserve one of these either. I'd feel a bit of a fraud reserving both and cherry picking at the end.

I really don't know the answer but the draw after the watch can be seen and priced does sound reasonable (as long a I win   )


----------



## jasonm

> The only thing you might consider is to give the mods first shout and reduce the release to the public by how ever many they commit to.


Ive allways liked you Russ









Tricky one this, I think John was right though, do it as youve allways done, you will never please all the people all the time.....


----------



## James

Lottery tickets at 5 bucks a piece proceeds going to local charity, or site bandwidth

or Roy starts up new auction royBay.com lol


----------



## Jules

Ironically enough Roy used to have a "WatchBay" ... maybe time for some resurrection action?!?


----------



## Jeremy67

Despite having daytime net access a ballot sounds much fairer to me.

Looking forward to some pictures and temptation.


----------



## Xantiagib

I vote for the lottery method... pull the names out of a hat - get a favourite pet or notary public to do this

deciding who is more worthy to enter than others is just discrimination....

those genuinely interested would have to apply for the draw in triplicate.


----------



## Roy

I cannot make hundreds of pieces. I do not have the time to make or money to pay for large quantities.

There is now only 10 pieces. One of the cases is damaged.

Ok, here is what I think I will do.

I will state a date and time when they will be on the site. First to order and pay gets them.

How does that sound ?

Maybe no one will like them anyway.









Just made the first one, please no emails or PM's to reserve them.

Valjoux 7750 Automatic Chronograph.

40mm Swiss made Fancy Square all steel NOS 70's case with screw on back, 13mm thick. 22mm lugs.

Heavy mineral crystal.

Limited edition of ten pieces with some nice engraving on the back. (To be decided.)

Price will be a Bargain Â£299.


----------



## mad_librarian

Wow!


----------



## dapper

That looks good


----------



## dougal74

Not my style of watch but wow I love the integration of the case shape and chronograph registers.

Well done Roy.

P.S. A bargain price also!


----------



## jasonm

Excellent value Roy









As ever


----------



## born t

Funky! Funky!


----------



## Roy

Roy said:


> Ok, here is what I think I will do.
> 
> I will state a date and time when they will be on the site. First to order and pay gets them.


So does this seem fair enough ?

Any idea's what I should engrave on the back ?


----------



## jasonm

Disco Stu









Disco Stu removed cos he was too big


----------



## Jeremy67

Disco Stu aint no square!

When the time you are going be putting them up on site comes there are going to be lots of people hovering so how about a helicopter or a humingbird. OR maybe they'll be circling like vultures.

Or as there are only ten how about just the edition number in romans:

I/X

II/X

etc.


----------



## philjopa

Roy said:


> Just made the first one, please no emails or PM's to reserve them.


What about postal applications, carrier pigeon, personal collection, etc..........................


----------



## rhaythorne

Roy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here is what I think I will do.
> 
> I will state a date and time when they will be on the site. First to order and pay gets them.
> 
> 
> 
> So does this seem fair enough ?
> 
> Any idea's what I should engrave on the back ?
Click to expand...

Sounds OK to me









How about a 60's/70's Grand Prix car for the case-back? It defnitely looks a bit "Steve McQueen" to me


----------



## Roy

rhaythorne said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here is what I think I will do.
> 
> I will state a date and time when they will be on the site. First to order and pay gets them.
> 
> 
> 
> So does this seem fair enough ?
> 
> Any idea's what I should engrave on the back ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds OK to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a 60's/70's Grand Prix car for the case-back? It defnitely looks a bit "Steve McQueen" to me
Click to expand...

I was thinking about something similar Rich.


----------



## rhaythorne

Great minds and all that


----------



## jasonm

Oooo yeah!


----------



## Robert




----------



## ianboydsnr

hmm that looks nice Roy



Roy said:


> I cannot make hundreds of pieces. I do not have the time to make or money to pay for large quantities.
> 
> There is now only 10 pieces. One of the cases is damaged.
> 
> Ok, here is what I think I will do.
> 
> I will state a date and time when they will be on the site. First to order and pay gets them.
> 
> How does that sound ?
> 
> Maybe no one will like them anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made the first one, please no emails or PM's to reserve them.
> 
> Valjoux 7750 Automatic Chronograph.
> 
> 40mm Swiss made Fancy Square all steel NOS 70's case with screw on back, 13mm thick. 22mm lugs.
> 
> Heavy mineral crystal.
> 
> Limited edition of ten pieces with some nice engraving on the back. (To be decided.)
> 
> Price will be a Bargain Â£299.


----------



## alfinson

As I see you have the same problem all the time, I have a question for you. Why don't you just put the price tag at such a level so only 11 (now 10) people are interested in buying them, like every other business out there is doing?

Otherwise, awesome watch! Wish I had the cash for it though, one RLT (on its way i presume) and a (finally!!) a Tag Heur Monaco


----------



## Roy

alfinson said:


> As I see you have the same problem all the time, I have a question for you. Why don't you just put the price tag at such a level so only 11 (now 10) people are interested in buying them, like every other business out there is doing?


Because I'm not a robber. 

If I buy the parts at a reasonable price then I like to pass that on to the customer.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW I can`t see that I`ll be able to afford one so you`ll excuse me when I say I really hope I don`t love your final design





Roy said:


> Valjoux 7750 Automatic Chronograph.
> 
> 40mm Swiss made Fancy Square all steel NOS 70's case with screw on back, 13mm thick. 22mm lugs.
> 
> Heavy mineral crystal.
> 
> Limited edition of ten pieces with some nice engraving on the back. (To be decided.)
> 
> Price will be a Bargain Â£299.


*AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!* it`s not fair, I love it, I can`t afford it






























Very Cool Roy, well done


----------



## jasonm

Sure you can Mac........You just have to sell me that nasty old other chrono you have, you know the one  ..Go on, have a change


















You dont have to respond, I know what you'll say


----------



## Bladerunner

Another brilliant creation Roy


----------



## raketakat

That's groovy Roy, even though it's got too many hands  .

I would make us mud-wrestle in thongs for one of those







 .


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Sure you can Mac........You just have to sell me that nasty old other chrono you have, you know the one  ..Go on, have a change


You mean that nice 1970`s Sorna Bullshead?









Well it does need repairing but otherwise it is near mint and it is the rare non-Jacky Ickx version so if you want to send the money directly to Roy for the new RLT Chrono you could pick up the Sorna next time you`re going to Birstall


----------



## Roy

1970's Racing car would be great for the back, does anyone know what one looks like ?

There is lots of pictures here that I can buy and modify but I do not know a 70's GP car from a 2000 one.

Clipart

Failing that I could just use a crash helmet or a Lambretta.











raketakat said:


> I would make us mud-wrestle in thongs for one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not after last time Ian, it was a right mess, ask Jase for the photo's.


----------



## Bladerunner

Tyrell P34 six wheeler or Lotus JPS?


----------



## Running_man

Well done Roy, that's a lovely looking watch. Sadly, I won't be in the list of buyers as the 710 has restricted my watch purchases until the bathroom and the new windows are in.







I'll just keep convincing myself that the large case wouldn't suit my spindly wrists!









Andrew


----------



## jasonm

http://www.newsonf1.com/shopping/70f1-classic.htm


----------



## Robert

Bladerunner said:


> Tyrell P34 six wheeler or Lotus JPS?


I was thinking JPS


----------



## rhaythorne

70's F1 cars looked like this.







Or as per Jason's much more grown-up link


----------



## Roy

I need a line drawing. Can't find one.


----------



## makky

Grooooovy watch Roy









Rather than engraving a car on the back, how about -










Something like this with RLT in the centre, other lettering around the rim.

Or -










RLT instead of max speed. Obviously.


----------



## mat

Wow... looks great, and such a low price
















Someone with more Gimp experience can probably do a better job than me....


----------



## steve309

How about James Hunts 76 Mclaren. The number would have been right too if you were still making 11.

Clicky for pic

Great looking watch.


----------



## ESL

Roy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here is what I think I will do.
> 
> I will state a date and time when they will be on the site. First to order and pay gets them.
> 
> 
> 
> So does this seem fair enough ?
Click to expand...

It sounds fair enough - but only if you can be around at the date and time when they are posted on the site, but not otherwise.







Which is why I sort of advocate the lottery method. Anyone interested should register their interest with the forum in some way and then a draw can be made. If you can only make 10, then the first 10 names drawn will be given the opportunity to purchase with perhaps a limited time to commit. Thereafter, if anyone changes their mind, just draw another name.

With a timed posting, some people will always have an advantage, even if announcements are made at evenings or weekends. With a lottery method, all people have the same chance of being picked all the time.

I know you can't always make loads, Roy and we all really appreciate what it is you do and appreciate the fact that sometimes, we will be really lucky and get something not seen anywhere else.


----------



## Barryboy

A very nice watch indeed. At the moment way out of my price bracket but good luck to all who apply for it.

Just a thought, Roy... Why not keep one for yourself and put in into the pension fund? Who knows, given the way your watches tend to sell on Ebay in years to come you might be able to flog in on the 'bay and finance a nicel little retirement home in the sun!

Rob


----------



## Stan

ESL said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here is what I think I will do.
> 
> I will state a date and time when they will be on the site. First to order and pay gets them.
> 
> 
> 
> So does this seem fair enough ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds fair enough - but only if you can be around at the date and time when they are posted on the site, but not otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I sort of advocate the lottery method. Anyone interested should register their interest with the forum in some way and then a draw can be made. If you can only make 10, then the first 10 names drawn will be given the opportunity to purchase with perhaps a limited time to commit. Thereafter, if anyone changes their mind, just draw another name.
> 
> With a timed posting, some people will always have an advantage, even if announcements are made at evenings or weekends. With a lottery method, all people have the same chance of being picked all the time.
> 
> I know you can't always make loads, Roy and we all really appreciate what it is you do and appreciate the fact that sometimes, we will be really lucky and get something not seen anywhere else.
Click to expand...

I think this is the best method George. I also think that in such a case then it would fair that forum members get first dibs too. 

Another nice looking watch by the way Roy.


----------



## Barryboy

A very nice watch indeed. At the moment way out of my price bracket but good luck to all who apply for it.

Just a thought, Roy... Why not keep one for yourself and put in into the pension fund? Who knows, given the way your watches tend to sell on Ebay in years to come you might be able to flog in on the 'bay and finance a nicel little retirement home in the sun!

As regards the back design, forget the steering wheel - Porsche Design would probably get a bit miffed. Why not have a chat with Born?

Rob


----------



## Roy

Barryboy said:


> A very nice watch indeed. At the moment way out of my price bracket but good luck to all who apply for it.
> 
> Just a thought, Roy... Why not keep one for yourself and put in into the pension fund? Who knows, given the way your watches tend to sell on Ebay in years to come you might be able to flog in on the 'bay and finance a nicel little retirement home in the sun!
> 
> Rob


I would if I could but I need to sell them







. I should have added Â£20 onto each one so I could have had one for free.







Damn.


----------



## alfinson

Roy said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very nice watch indeed. At the moment way out of my price bracket but good luck to all who apply for it.
> 
> Just a thought, Roy... Why not keep one for yourself and put in into the pension fund? Who knows, given the way your watches tend to sell on Ebay in years to come you might be able to flog in on the 'bay and finance a nicel little retirement home in the sun!
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> I would if I could but I need to sell them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I should have added Â£20 onto each one so I could have had one for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.
Click to expand...

Kind of told you so


----------



## Roy

I cannot keep them anyway, it would deprive other people from having them and it is my only income so I have to sell watches to pay the bills.


----------



## Mark_B

Geat loking watch Roy - as always









The lottery / draw names out of a hat idea seems pretty fair to me, but its Roys decision at the end of the day.


----------



## Roy

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Oct 23 2006, 10:40 PM) ←

The lottery / draw names out of a hat idea seems pretty fair to me, but its Roys decision at the end of the day.

Yes I think that this is the best way to do it too now too as has been stated not everyone can be on the net all the time.

So if you would like to be entered into the draw for one then please register your interest here.

Please only register your interest if you are 100% sure that you would like one and can pay for it as soon as they are ready. Thank you.


----------



## pg tips

Just seen this!







a huge amount of interest in what 22 hours!

I'd love one Roy (esp blue dial red chrono hands







) but funds won't allow so I can't put my name down as a def entry.

After the amount of RLT Tags that are appearing on ebay for profit for dealers who have no interest in the forum I think only regular contributors to the forum should be allowed a place in the draw for any watches you are producing in such limited numbers. If you don't get 10 then you can put the rest on the sales site and no one should complain if it comes up on ebay later (although I think you'll get far more than 10 interested members).

As for your pricing strategy you know my views, philanthropy is all well and good but don't let the wife and kids starve will you?


----------



## jasonm

I would to be in the draw please Roy


----------



## raketakat

I don't care if it's got too many hands, 'cos it looks good







.

Put me in the draw please Roy  .


----------



## Roy

Thanks Jase and Ian,

Of course if only 10 people want them then no need for a draw.


----------



## Robert

I'm afraid I can't commit due to the RLT Tonneau - funds won't allow both


----------



## rhaythorne

Yes, include me in the draw please









If we're still having trouble finding a suitable image to engrave, perhaps some talented individual out there could take one of the follwing as a basis, remove the excess detail and join the lines up to make a nice clean line drawing?










I've got larger, images of each one if you want them.


----------



## Roy

Forgot to say that it will be approx two weeks before they are completed.


----------



## Barryboy

pg tips said:


> If you don't get 10


----------



## ESL

Roy said:


> QUOTE(Mark_B @ Oct 23 2006, 10:40 PM) ←
> 
> The lottery / draw names out of a hat idea seems pretty fair to me, but its Roys decision at the end of the day.
> 
> Yes I think that this is the best way to do it too now too as has been stated not everyone can be on the net all the time.
> 
> So if you would like to be entered into the draw for one then please register your interest here.
> 
> Please only register your interest if you are 100% sure that you would like one and can pay for it as soon as they are ready. Thank you.


That suits me, Roy but I'm happier that it suits you too.

If nessecary, drop my name in the hat for the Tonneau

Now - can you do the RLT-36 again?


----------



## dowsing

Can you please add me to the draw Roy?


----------



## Roy

dowsing said:


> Can you please add me to the draw Roy?


Yes Sir, thank you.


----------



## Roy

Managed to engrave this on as a test piece of aluminium. What do you think ?

The car is only 16mm long which is about all I have to play with on the real backs.

Actual size shown next to it, both are the same photo. The large one was just magnified.


----------



## rhaythorne

Looks good. Clearly a Lotus 72D


----------



## Roy

rhaythorne said:


> Looks good. Clearly a Lotus 72D


I used one of your pics Rich, thank you.


----------



## rhaythorne

Thanks to Paint Shop Pro's "Contour Trace" feature really


----------



## Desmo

Would it be possible to have a photo (of the watch) from another angle and/or a wrist-shot before I make up my mind?


----------



## Roy

I'll take some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> Managed to engrave this on as a test piece of aluminium. What do you think ?
> 
> The car is only 16mm long which is about all I have to play with on the real backs.
> 
> Actual size shown next to it, both are the same photo. The large one was just magnified.


Nice Roy, wouldn't it be better with Gothic script though ?


----------



## Steve264

Add me to the draw please Roy...
















My name is Steve and I'm a watchaholic....


----------



## lsuguy7

Roy your watch making is brilliant - new watch looks great...I'm gonna have to start saving up to get a limited edition watch like that. Keep them comming!!!


----------



## Mark_B

Desmo said:


> Would it be possible to have a photo (of the watch) from another angle and/or a wrist-shot before I make up my mind?


Also dimensions (width & thickness) would be good for those of us in the 'dimensionally challenged wrist club'









The engraving looks good - I could tell it was a racing car even with my eyes







would a less detailed drawing / version be easier if Roy has limited for space?

errrrrm .........just a suggestion but how about the steering wheel that was suggested engraved on the crown



































I dont know how well it'd come out tho'


----------



## Roy

The case is 40mm and approx 13mm thick. It has a brushed finish on the bezel with polished sides.

Here are some more pics.


----------



## VinceR

Hi,

Although I mostly lurk here, I quite like the watch, however could you incoperate the number as part of the car detail? As racing cars always have a number! That way each case back would have a unique car! Just a thought ..

/vince ..


----------



## Roy

I thought about this Vince but the car is too small, you would not be able to see the number.


----------



## obsidian

Roy, please add my name to the draw-- please, please, pretty please!

This watch is absolutely fantastic! And IMHO perhaps your greatest dial design ever. Everything about it, the integration of the subdial design and case shape, the hands, the text, are all perfect. And the price is amazing.

The money's in my grubby little hands even now!


----------



## Roy

Thank you,


----------



## pugster

i like the look of this one, nice work







,sadly im poor at the moment


----------



## Mark_B

Roy said:


> The case is 40mm and approx 13mm thick. It has a brushed finish on the bezel with polished sides.
> 
> Here are some more pics.


thats great, thanks Roy









I think i can just about get away with those dimensions
















*Please can you add me to the draw Roy*









Looks great, another fantactic







creation!!!!

Along with the officaial 'RLTxx' designation shall we give this one an unofficial name (as per the 'Nautillus')........any suggestions? How about RLT Racing??









Please feel free to tell me to 'naff orf' Roy, but does any one else think that the hands could be a bit more 70s style, tho not toooo 70s







(dont get me wrong I really like the hands, but IMVOH they're very slightly more mil style than 70s - might be that I've been looking at too many mil style watches in search of the next 'fix' tho














) .........perhaps also a small splash of colour ?????? I'm thinking red / ornge sentre seconds hand????
















Dont want to cause you grief tho Roy, so if theres no room for 'tweaks' then thats fine - I'd be more than happy to with it as is if I were to become one of the lucky few







............just chucking in my 2p and letting my (not very) creative juices flow


----------



## Roy

Thank you Mark.

I think that the hands are perfect, they are Heuer style hands and I have already ordered them so will not be changing.

I can paint the seconds hand red or orange for you if you prefer that.


----------



## rhaythorne

RLT Silverstone?

RLT Grand Prix?

Just thinking aloud


----------



## Roger

Hi Roy,

Could you add my name too, please?

Roger


----------



## Roy

Roger said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Could you add my name too, please?
> 
> Roger


Yes Roger, thank you.


----------



## philjopa

Roy said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Roy,
> 
> Could you add my name too, please?
> 
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Roger, thank you.
Click to expand...

...and mine too, please......


----------



## born t

How about this for the back? The number 7 can be changed to anything from 1-9.

Born


----------



## dougal74

born t said:


> How about this for the back? The number 7 can be changed to anything from 1-9.
> 
> Born


Born that is a very nice design, I like the feeling of the car coming toward you. Don't know if you fancy it but here is a shot of the much loved (and sadly deceased) Jochen Rindt driving a 72c Lotus JPS which might be "authentic" with your design?










As for name I like RLT Speedline


----------



## PhilM

Look's really nice Roy







just a shame that I'm feeling \ actually really poor at the moment









Jase I will have to try your's on if your lucky


----------



## raketakat

rhaythorne said:


> RLT Silverstone?
> 
> RLT Grand Prix?
> 
> Just thinking aloud


RLT "Falling asleep in front of the telly of a Sunday"







 ?


----------



## obsidian

Roy said:


> Thank you Mark.
> 
> I think that the hands are perfect, they are Heuer style hands and I have already ordered them so will not be changing.
> 
> I can paint the seconds hand red or orange for you if you prefer that.


The hands are good-- slim so they don't cover the subdials much. I know 70's watches tended to be very colorful, but I think the stark black and white dial/ hands combo works very well.



rhaythorne said:


> RLT Silverstone?
> 
> RLT Grand Prix?
> 
> Just thinking aloud


How about *RLT Formula __ *(insert RLT # here)


----------



## rhaythorne

raketakat said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> RLT Silverstone?
> 
> RLT Grand Prix?
> 
> Just thinking aloud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RLT "Falling asleep in front of the telly of a Sunday"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


















obsidian said:



> How about RLT Formula __ (insert RLT # here)


That's a neat idea. Formula 39, I think


----------



## Steve264

I gotta have one of these...









the more I look, the more I like....


----------



## Mark_B

Roy said:


> Thank you Mark.
> 
> I think that the hands are perfect, they are Heuer style hands and I have already ordered them so will not be changing.
> 
> I can paint the seconds hand red or orange for you if you prefer that.


OK Roy thats cool, no worries it still looks great!!!







.

Think I might have a play with photoshop to see if orange or red second had looks good.







I have NO imagination!!









Born: like the artwork (again







), but it would be great if it could be a 'real' car (e.g. like the Lotus72c in Dougal's pic?), that way it not only has the RLT herritage but also a link to a famous car / driver from the 70s







.

lmao : "Falling asleep in front of the telly of a Sunday"














but back in the 70s, when F1 was cool & there was no such thing as 'too dangerous' they had this thing called 'overtaking'









I like the 'RLT Silverstone' name


----------



## ianboydsnr

can i go in the draw Roy


----------



## born t

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Oct 26 2006, 07:28 PM) ←

Born: like the artwork (again







), but it would be great if it could be a 'real' car (e.g. like the Lotus72c in Dougal's pic?), that way it not only has the RLT herritage but also a link to a famous car / driver from the 70s







.

Thanks. I can do a 'real' car if Roy and everyone really want it, and can decide what the car should be.

Born


----------



## KenR

Roy,

Please add my name to the drawing. I really like the design.


----------



## rhaythorne

Uh oh, that's 11 people on the wish list now I think. Quick, someone bury the thread before anyone else sees it


----------



## Roy

ianboydsnr said:


> can i go in the draw Roy


Thank you.



KenR said:


> Roy,
> 
> Please add my name to the drawing. I really like the design.


Thank You,



born t said:


> Thanks. I can do a 'real' car if Roy and everyone really want it, and can decide what the car should be.
> 
> Born


I love the design Born, a real car would be fantastic, I have no idea what it should be though.

Thank You Born.


----------



## raketakat

rhaythorne said:


> Uh oh, that's 11 people on the wish list now I think. Quick, someone bury the thread before anyone else sees it


Do you think Roy has a special lottery machine with balls, or will he screw up some pieces of paper and draw them out of his cap







?

I've not been so excited since I sweated on a line at the Bingo








.


----------



## pg tips

I called "here" once at a seaside bingo for a line only to be told we were playing for all the numbers!














I was 11 at the time


----------



## raketakat

Committee man Roy Taylor does the draw on Halloween dressed as Dracula. I thank you!!! 



pg tips said:


> I called "here" once at a seaside bingo for a line only to be told we were playing for all the numbers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was 11 at the time


You feel a right prat don't you







?

Not that I ever did such a thing














.


----------



## pg tips

I blamed my Mum! Stupid Northern game anyway


----------



## raketakat

pg tips said:


> I blamed my Mum! Stupid Northern game anyway










Don't you dis' my culture bro'







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

raketakat said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blamed my Mum! Stupid Northern game anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you dis' my culture bro'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Culture?









This is `upt north you`re talking about


----------



## rhaythorne

Re. the car design, I would guess that the Lotus 72 (otherwise known as the "John Player Special") is one of the most fondly-remembered and best-recognised Grand Prix racers of all time so something along those lines would be great. I think it fits in perfectly with the 70's style of the watch too. dougal74's pic is a good one if you want the head-on view. Some others here:

Lotus 72 pics


----------



## philjopa

Wonder how many "expressions of interest" Roy's now had? Just trying to work out the odds of being one of the chosen few when they're finally ready (which will be when, Roy?)....


----------



## Jeremy67

rhaythorne said:


> Re. the car design, I would guess that the Lotus 72 (otherwise known as the "John Player Special") is one of the most fondly-remembered and best-recognised Grand Prix racers of all time so something along those lines would be great. I think it fits in perfectly with the 70's style of the watch too. dougal74's pic is a good one if you want the head-on view. Some others here:
> 
> Lotus 72 pics


But if you are playing on the McQueen link he drove big sports cars not single seaters:

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q...G=Search+Images


----------



## mat

rhaythorne said:


> Re. the car design, I would guess that the Lotus 72 (otherwise known as the "John Player Special") is one of the most fondly-remembered and best-recognised Grand Prix racers of all time so something along those lines would be great. I think it fits in perfectly with the 70's style of the watch too. dougal74's pic is a good one if you want the head-on view. Some others here:
> 
> Lotus 72 pics


Were the Lotus's built in England? That would fit in nicely.


----------



## Jeremy67

Ahh well if you are playing that game then better to go for a Tyrrell which was an British chassis with a French engine (not many examples of British chassis with a Swiss engine!).

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q...G=Search+Images


----------



## born t

OK. Based on the Lotus JPS, I've drawn this. Hope you all like it.

All done in Excel, as usual.

Born


----------



## LuvWatch

born t said:


> OK. Based on the Lotus JPS, I've drawn this. Hope you all like it.
> 
> All done in Excel, as usual.
> 
> Born


All done in Excel







I can barely get two cells to do a sum

Cracking design Born









Derek


----------



## rhaythorne

Nice one born, that looks great









Jeremy67 said:



> But if you are playing on the McQueen link he drove big sports cars not single seaters


Yep, I only really mentioned McQueen as an example of a 70's icon who was well into cars, bikes and so on. Definitely don't want a Ford Puma on the back of the watch









mat said:



> Were the Lotus's built in England? That would fit in nicely.


Yes, that's what I think too. Then there're numerous Tyrrells, BRM's, McLarens (boo!







), March's, Brabhams and Surtees' to name a few others.

I reckon stick with Lotus


----------



## limey

raketakat said:


> ... or will he screw up some pieces of paper...


I haven't seen Roy screw up anything since I've been coming here.


----------



## Regal325

> Do you think Roy has a special lottery machine with balls, or will he screw up some pieces of paper and draw them out of his cap ?


Just an idea....perhaps they should be offered to Roy's 10 best customers over the last few months!!

Diving for cover now...


----------



## Roy

Looks like more back filing to fit this design on.

I only had 15mm to play with.

With some filing I can maybe stretch it to near 25mm. Did I state a price anywhere.


----------



## Steve264

born t said:


> OK. Based on the Lotus JPS, I've drawn this. Hope you all like it.
> 
> All done in Excel, as usual.
> 
> Born


It's stunning, Born, but you are surely having a giraffe if you say you use Excel as a drawing tool and achieve results like that.


----------



## brad

Can you please add me to ,the draw

thanks


----------



## born t

Steve264 said:


> It's stunning, Born, but you are surely having a giraffe if you say you use Excel as a drawing tool and achieve results like that.


Thanks







I only use Excel nowadays; its quicker than CAD for things like this, although it has some limitations.

The Nautilus was also done on Excel. I did send Roy an Excel file of the design, IIRC. No idea how he converted that to a CAD drawing, though.


----------



## rolex

Nice looking watch Roy

Please add me to the draw

Thanks

Alan


----------



## media_mute

Please add me too!


----------



## Roy

rolex said:


> Nice looking watch Roy
> 
> Please add me to the draw
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alan





media_mute said:


> Please add me too!


Thank you


----------



## dougal74

Roy - with your craftsmanship and Born's stunning design please could you add me to the draw? - I can't resist an automotive tie-in!

Many thanks, Adam


----------



## Roy

Yes, thank you Adam.

I am hopefully doing the draw this week and the watches should be ready next week.

Just trying to get the engraving right. 

I have all these backs to sand down too, should strengthen my wrist though. :wanker:


----------



## PhilM

Roy said:


> I have all these backs to sand down too, should strengthen my wrist though. :wanker:


Are you a right handed man Roy







what with these and all of the backs from the 36 you better be carefull.

Don't want to end up with one bigger that the other


----------



## Roy

This is where we are with the engraving at the moment.


----------



## dougal74

Roy said:


> This is where we are with the engraving at the moment.


Roy - it looks stunning. My personal vote would be for slightly fewer lines (e.g. clean between the edge of the rear wheels and the horizon to give a better perspective).

Looks great just as it is though.

My right wrist is a little bigger from playing tennis so I know how it can be!!!


----------



## Steve264

I have made it a practice to change hands regularly - avoids unsightly imbalance....










I'll get me coat...


----------



## murph

Steve264 said:


> I have made it a practice to change hands regularly - avoids unsightly imbalance....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get me coat...


You mean you sand down watch cases as well?


----------



## Mark_B

Roy said:


> This is where we are with the engraving at the moment.


Looks great Roy (and Born)









Perhaps remove some of the lines at the front under the '10' to make it more visible?









What do people think about having "1 of 10" or "1 / 10" at the bottom of the circle so that its obvious that its a limited edition of only ten (in the entire world







).

I do like the idea of the limited number being on the front of the car tho.

I had a go at photoshop'ing a red and an orange centre seconds hand, both look good, sadly I cant post the pics (cos I'm stoopid :*****: ) if I get time I will have another go at trying to sort out a picure host etc now I've got BB at home.

Looks awesome so far tho' cant wait for the draw.


----------



## PhilM

Another bit of fine art Born & Roy







Just wish I had the money to put myself on the VIP list


----------



## media_mute

I'm going to have to break the bank if I get this one, still- my collection needs a 7750 and if it's in a watch limited to ten worldwide- so much the better


----------



## Roy

The oval on the front of the car is to be made larger and the limited edition number will be on there.


----------



## Roy

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Oct 31 2006, 01:26 PM) ←

I had a go at photoshop'ing a red and an orange centre seconds hand, both look good, sadly I cant post the pics (cos I'm stoopid :wanker: ) if I get time I will have another go at trying to sort out a picure host etc now I've got BB at home.

Looks awesome so far tho' cant wait for the draw.









If anyone wants a different coloured chrono hand then can they please let me know as soon as possible after the draw as I do not want to have to take them to bits to fit different hands once they are made and half of them are already made up with white hands as this is the way I created it in the first place.

When my daughter gets home from school I will get her to draw out the names.









Just made these metal tags for the watches.


----------



## Ironpants

Roy said:


> QUOTE(Mark_B @ Oct 31 2006, 01:26 PM) ←
> 
> I had a go at photoshop'ing a red and an orange centre seconds hand, both look good, sadly I cant post the pics (cos I'm stoopid :*****: ) if I get time I will have another go at trying to sort out a picure host etc now I've got BB at home.
> 
> Looks awesome so far tho' cant wait for the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants a different coloured chrono hand then can they please let me know as soon as possible after the draw as I do not want to have to take them to bits to fit different hands once they are made and half of them are already made up with white hands as this is the way I created it in the first place.
> 
> When my daughter gets home from school I will get her to draw out the names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made these metal tags for the watches.


Cool Roy, will all future limited editions come with dog tags?

Good luck in the draw to everyone who has entered! 

Toby


----------



## Roy

They are not dogtags.

The initial idea was to make them look like number plates but I do not know if I have achieved this though







. My idea was to make them into keyrings to go with the watches.


----------



## PhilM

That's a nice touch Roy


----------



## Roy

I've changed my mind, they are just going to be the watch tag.

I have another idea for a keyring.


----------



## Ironpants

Well I like the colour anyway.

A key ring with every watch...nice touch 

Toby


----------



## Roy

The draw has been made and the first 10 out of the hat were :

rhaythorne

brad

dougal74

julian.zawilinski

dowsing

raketakat

media_mute

philjopa

Rolex

obsidian

All the names were drawn and if for some reason anyone drops out then the watches will be offered to the next on the list.

They will be ready in approx 7 days time and the price is Â£299 + postage.


----------



## rhaythorne

Yay!

Looking forward to it


----------



## Roy

Forgot to mention that the limited edition numbers are in sequence to the order that they were pulled out of the hat, you cannot choose unless someone wants to swop with you.

So

rhaythorne No1

brad No 2

dougal74 No 3

etc etc etc.


----------



## PhilM

Congratulation to the 10 luck owners


----------



## obsidian

*WOO-HOO! I actually won in a drawing?! First time in my life! It's my lucky day!*

So I'm 10 of 10? Cool!


----------



## philjopa

Roy said:


> Forgot to mention that the limited edition numbers are in sequence to the order that they were pulled out of the hat, you cannot choose unless someone wants to swop with you.
> 
> So
> 
> rhaythorne No1
> 
> brad No 2
> 
> dougal74 No 3
> 
> etc etc etc.


That's good - the last RLT I bought (the 40mm 20th anniversary one) was also number 8!


----------



## raketakat

I can put the "Hard cheese Ian, you've missed out on the new RLT chrono, limited edition piece of kitchen paper that you were going to sob into" back in it's custom sleeve then







?


----------



## PhilM

raketakat said:


> I can put the "Hard cheese Ian, you've missed out on the new RLT chrono, limited edition piece of kitchen paper that you were going to sob into" back in it's custom sleeve then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I reckon so









Well done that man


----------



## KenR

Roy said:


> The draw has been made and the first 10 out of the hat were :
> 
> rhaythorne
> 
> brad
> 
> dougal74
> 
> julian.zawilinski
> 
> dowsing
> 
> raketakat
> 
> media_mute
> 
> philjopa
> 
> Rolex
> 
> obsidian
> 
> All the names were drawn and if for some reason anyone drops out then the watches will be offered to the next on the list.
> 
> They will be ready in approx 7 days time and the price is Â£299 + postage.


----------



## Steve264

May have to do a bit of adjustment around here....


----------



## Roy

KenR said:


>





Steve264 said:


> May have to do a bit of adjustment around here....


Sorry.


----------



## pg tips

Jase will be gutted he's not on the list! I think he's back off his break today.


----------



## dowsing

Roy said:


> The draw has been made and the first 10 out of the hat were :
> 
> rhaythorne
> 
> brad
> 
> dougal74
> 
> julian.zawilinski
> 
> dowsing
> 
> raketakat
> 
> media_mute
> 
> philjopa
> 
> Rolex
> 
> obsidian
> 
> All the names were drawn and if for some reason anyone drops out then the watches will be offered to the next on the list.
> 
> They will be ready in approx 7 days time and the price is Â£299 + postage.


Wow I can't believe it! Thank you Roy









Can I please have some red chrono hands on mine if that's at all possible? Someone else on here mentioned the idea too I think?


----------



## Roy

I would have prefered to keep the hands white to match the markers as my original design.

I will paint the large chrono hand if required though.


----------



## dowsing

Roy said:


> I would have prefered to keep the hands white to match the markers as my original design.
> 
> I will paint the large chrono hand if required though.


Hi Roy,

Aplogies for being somewhat dense, but which hand would that be?

Thanks


----------



## Roy

The large centre one, the others should stay white IMHO.


----------



## dowsing

Roy said:


> The large centre one, the others should stay white IMHO.


Okay Roy having that one red sounds good to me.

Thanks,

Carl


----------



## Roy

Ok, will do.

If anyone else wants a red seconds hand then I need to know now as I am making the watches up.

I will not take them apart again just to paint a hand.











pg tips said:


> Jase will be gutted he's not on the list! I think he's back off his break today.


Half of them will be for sale in two weeks anyway.


----------



## raketakat

Roy said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jase will be gutted he's not on the list! I think he's back off his break today.
> 
> 
> 
> Half of them will be for sale in two weeks anyway.
Click to expand...

I'll put mine on the sales forum now so it'll catch his eye when he gets back. Get in early 







.

Do you think Jason would want a red hand 







?

Payment sent Roy  .


----------



## Mark_B

Roy said:


> The draw has been made and the first 10 out of the hat were :
> 
> rhaythorne
> 
> brad
> 
> dougal74
> 
> julian.zawilinski
> 
> dowsing
> 
> raketakat
> 
> media_mute
> 
> philjopa
> 
> Rolex
> 
> obsidian
> 
> All the names were drawn and if for some reason anyone drops out then the watches will be offered to the next on the list.
> 
> They will be ready in approx 7 days time and the price is Â£299 + postage.








































.... having the draw was the fairest way of doing it tho'









Sinserest congrats to those luky few picked out of the hat - enjoy them and wear them in health









And a big well done to Roy for creating them







.......keep em' coming Roy 

....................and if anybody happens to decide to sell thiers in two weeks time ......I NEEEED ONE!
















Roy, is it possible to post the bottom of the list so that I / we can see where we came, so that we can see if there is a glimer of hope should someone drop out (........or be misteriously assasinated


----------



## in_denial

Roy said:


> KenR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> 
> May have to do a bit of adjustment around here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
Click to expand...

Don't worry Roy, you can't make an omelette without breaking eggs (or something like that)

I've an idea about these limited editions; why not lease them out rather than selling them? Stump up the full monty, then if you return one, get back up to 90% of your original payment, and it goes to the next person on the waiting list for the same deal









Just kidding -- I'm feeling mischievous today

-- Tim / Speedy


----------



## oldfogey

To maximise your revenue, Roy, you could alway conduct an on-line auction!

I hope the lucky winners enjoy their rare watches.


----------



## ianboydsnr

ah well it was not to be, skint anyhow, but hope the winners enjoy, twas a fair way to go imho


----------



## dougal74

Roy - I am so excited, have sent an Email from my work account as I am not able to send PMs. How do I get you the payment!?

Thanks, Adam


----------



## jasonm

I dunno, I go away for a week and come back to this







....

Just kidding, well done the 'winners'







It looks great, I should be saving for February anyway


----------



## raketakat

jasonm said:


> I dunno, I go away for a week and come back to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Just kidding, well done the 'winners'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great, I should be saving for February anyway


Welcome back and don't cry Jason. You'll set me off







.

What's going down in February







?


----------



## jasonm

Its Ok Ian, Im allmost over it









February sees the emergence of a 'Mini-me'









Scary stuff


----------



## PhilM

jasonm said:


> Its Ok Ian, Im allmost over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February sees the emergence of a 'Mini-me'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary stuff


You're telling me







I think it's time to get yourself a cheap beater instead of those Omega's


----------



## raketakat

jasonm said:


> February sees the emergence of a 'Mini-me'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary stuff


My congratulations Jase







.

It is scary but you're a better man than me, I'm sure  .


----------



## jasonm

I bet Im not


----------



## raketakat

jasonm said:


> I bet Im not


Y' are so







.


----------



## Roy

dougal74 said:


> Roy - I am so excited, have sent an Email from my work account as I am not able to send PMs. How do I get you the payment!?
> 
> Thanks, Adam


Payment can be made here : https://www.rltwatches.com/secure.htm on the secure server.


----------



## Roy

Just done the first back, its hard to photograph. It takes an hour to engrave each one.

I would publicly like to thank Born for his superb design.


----------



## Steve264

Roy said:


> Half of them will be for sale in two weeks anyway.


The ungrateful sods!

Don't let them have one, Roy.









sell one to me instead


----------



## dougal74

The engraving looks stunning Roy/Born, I am so pleased. Have filled my details into the secure server as requested.

Cheers, Adam


----------



## Mark_B

Roy said:


> Just done the first back, its hard to photograph. It takes an hour to engrave each one.
> 
> I would publicly like to thank Born for his superb design.


That engraving lools fantastic well done Roy and Born, .....plus all those that added their opinions / suggestions, the final thing looks great imo.









Sorry to hear it'll take an hour to do each one Roy







, still 'least theres only ten of em


----------



## born t

That looks great, Roy!

Thank you for letting me be part of this project; I really enjoyed it.









And thanks all of you for inputs, ideas and constructive criticisms.









Also, belated congratulations to those lucky ten!

Born

*******


----------



## brad

Just back from a short break and find I have been lucky in the draw









can't wait









Roy,I have paid on the secure server this morning


----------



## Roy

dowsing said:


> Have just paid over the secure server.





brad said:


> Roy,I have paid on the secure server this morning


Thank you both.









I have decided to put my signature on the rotors, I hope no one minds, you probably will never see it anyway.


----------



## raketakat

Roy said:


> I have decided to put my signature on the rotors, I hope no one minds, you probably will never see it anyway.


I'll go out of my way to check that you have now







.

Don't you think that you have lavished enough attention on these now Roy  ?


----------



## Roy

raketakat said:


> Don't you think that you have lavished enough attention on these now Roy  ?


Not yet but I'm close to finishing off.


----------



## jasonm

''nearly there love''


----------



## Roy

Buckles done.









And we are done, now I'll start on the tonneau.


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> Buckles done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are done, now I'll start on the tonneau.


Great result Roy


----------



## murph

Now I'm starting to think I should have put my name in the draw for one of these as well as the Tonneau.

Never mind I'd have been drawn out last anyway, knowing my luck.


----------



## rhaythorne

Wow! That looks terrific Roy


----------



## Bladerunner

Roy said:


> Buckles done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are done, now I'll start on the tonneau.


Your taking the chequered flag again Roy









It looks really good


----------



## brad

fantastic ,the attention to detail is staggering


----------



## dowsing

Roy said:


> Just done the first back, its hard to photograph. It takes an hour to engrave each one.
> 
> I would publicly like to thank Born for his superb design.


Looks fantastic, good work Born & Roy.

Have just paid over the secure server.


----------



## obsidian

Roy,

Just sent payment via the secure order form. Sorry for the delay. To make up for it, I also ordered an RLT 35 and an O & W MP 2801!









I emailed you about a typo I noticed in my order after I sent it.


















I realize the RLT 35 will probably delay the shipping, so I'll just have to console myself with the RLT 11 #20 I just acquired from Ron Jr. yesterday.


----------



## Mark_B

Roy said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just paid over the secure server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy,I have paid on the secure server this morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to put my signature on the rotors, I hope no one minds, you probably will never see it anyway.
Click to expand...

thats a very nitce touch Roy, the finished article looks great - makes me want one even more


----------



## PhilM

Roy said:


> Buckles done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are done, now I'll start on the tonneau.


Roy that is lovely, I so wish I had the cash as well as put my name down for one









Well done to the 10 lucky owners


----------



## hakim

That looks superb Roy.

Goes really well with the brown strap too.


----------



## raketakat

And it comes in one of those "fluffy" boxes I like so much







.

You spoil us Roy  >


----------



## dowsing

Roy said:


> Buckles done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are done, now I'll start on the tonneau.


Looks fantastic Roy, great work!


----------



## pugster

very nice roy, imo the best rlt chrono so far,it has a nice 'deco' look i think


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Fantastic watch Roy, well done


----------



## dougal74

Wow. Fantastic Roy.









Only problem is the wife now wants an RLT...


----------



## philjopa

Just received a sales order confirmation for no 8.









Should be on the wrist tomorrow me thinks


----------



## Roy

Eight of the ten were sent out today.


----------



## dougal74

Roy - mine came this morning, I am delighted - you are a craftsman.

Best regards, Adam


----------



## hakim

Congrats Adam!

How about some wrist shots?


----------



## dougal74

hakim said:


> Congrats Adam!
> 
> How about some wrist shots?


I'm afraid the winter nights are drawing in so a poorly lit shot is the best I can provide...


----------



## jasonm

Nice one Adam









Come on guys, there are loads of others out there now......

More pics please!


----------



## hakim

WOW!







Sweet!


----------



## hippo

WOW!!!!!


----------



## joolz




----------



## Bladerunner

Another class watch from Roy.


----------



## dowsing

A very big thank you Roy, I received the watch the other day ...I love it!

Thanks to you, and to Born for the back design. Well done.


----------



## Roy

Thank's everyone,

It is a very sad time though as one has gone missing in the post.


----------



## Robert

Roy said:


> It is a very sad time though as one has gone missing in the post.


Thats a nightmare. Time to keep an eye on all the usual auction sites etc


----------



## jasonm

No way!!


----------



## Roy

Sent on Monday Special delivery. Still not arrived and RM do not know where it is. They are investigating and it may be found but one from last month was'nt.









I feel for the customer as I know that he really really wanted one.

Could not sleep last night for worrying about it.


----------



## jasonm

What a shitty thing to happen...


----------



## James

yea not good, hope all turns out well there Roy best of luck, time to disguise em I guess, see everyone wants an RLT that is a good sign Roy


----------



## JonW

That will be xmas casuals pilfering then







I like to think it has fallen off a conveyor somewhere but it seems unlikely considering the time of year...
















In case you didnt know the great thing about Special Delivery is thats its tracked all thru its journey so over time the lost items build a picture of where they dissapear and RM has a large team of people whos job it is to chase these theives - I can assure you they will be on the case and flat out over the xmas period. Sadly some people join companies like RM just to commit these acts, but thats no different to other orgs I guess. :*****:

Its a shame its happened and im gutted for whomever missed out... my fingres are crossed for them.


----------



## Bladerunner

Roy said:


> It is a very sad time though as one has gone missing in the post.


Sorry to hear that Roy.









I'm sure we will all keep our fingers crossed for you & the customer.


----------



## hakim

Oh crap! Sorry Roy and the buyer









Was this a local delivery or overseas?


----------



## raketakat

Well mine made it across Yorkshire







.

I can't help feeling bad for the person who had theirs "lost" for them







.

Thanks Roy







- it's far too good for me though  .

Thanks to Born for his creative input too  .

Still no camera take pics, but that will change very soon.


----------



## rhaythorne

It's mine that's gone missing. It's especially irritating that it's not just an off-the-shelf item that can be easily replaced, but a watch into which Roy, born and others put a lot of effort. And it's No.1 of the series too









Although things don't look very promising, I haven't lost all hope. I once a had a "Special Delivery" that took four or five days to arrive!


----------



## raketakat

I was afraid it was yours Rich







.

I knew we'd have had some great pics and a "thanks Roy" from you by now







.

I really hope it turns up for you.


----------



## rhaythorne

Well, I can still do the "thanks Roy" bit at least







Pictures are a bit tricky though; we'll just have to make do with the ones Roy took earlier!


----------



## philjopa

Hope no 1 turns up ASAP - it's far too good to just be given as a pressie to someone that doesn't appreciate what it is or just sold down the local for a quick profit. All the best and fingers crossed from no 8.


----------



## Ironpants

Keeping my fingers crossed for you both as well....

Sometimes SD can take a week







...

Toby


----------



## Jeremy67

I'm sure if we took a leaf out of the sharia book and chopped off a few hands for theft then this sort of thing would stop happening.


----------



## dowsing

rhaythorne said:


> It's mine that's gone missing. It's especially irritating that it's not just an off-the-shelf item that can be easily replaced, but a watch into which Roy, born and others put a lot of effort. And it's No.1 of the series too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although things don't look very promising, I haven't lost all hope. I once a had a "Special Delivery" that took four or five days to arrive!


I'm sorry to hear that and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that's it's a late special delivery, or that it does surface.


----------



## rhaythorne

Thanks lads


----------



## Bladerunner

rhaythorne said:


> It's mine that's gone missing. It's especially irritating that it's not just an off-the-shelf item that can be easily replaced, but a watch into which Roy, born and others put a lot of effort. And it's No.1 of the series too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although things don't look very promising, I haven't lost all hope. I once a had a "Special Delivery" that took four or five days to arrive!


Hope it turns up for you Rich.


----------



## murph

Jeremy67 said:


> I'm sure if we took a leaf out of the sharia book and chopped off a few hands for theft then this sort of thing would stop happening.


Well, with watches anyway, as they would keep slipping off.









Have you tried asking the neighbours at all in case it ended up with them? I've had items going to similar sounding addresses as well e.g. road instead of place and even completely unconnected addresses. Luckily, it seems they sometimes turn up even if they have the wrong address (what does that say for my notoriety!)

I hope yours turns up too, if this has happened.


----------



## brad

I am really sorry to hear this and hope it turns up asap

I know it will be of no consolation but i had some running gear turn up 3 weeks late from a RM special delivery

Did they try to deliver or did it never even reach you as in my case they had tried but it then goes back into a system and no -one seems to be able to find it

keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## dougal74

Rich - it looks like I am being made redundant so if yours doesn't turn up I think I may be forced to part with mine.







If I do you can have the first option on it.

Hope it turns up.

Cheers, Adam


----------



## rhaythorne

Cheers Adam. Sorry to hear the bad news though. What a lovely thing to happen at this time of year!


----------



## Mark_B

No! Sorry to hear its gone missing Rich









Hopefully it'll turn up soon.

Dougal, really sorry to hear about you situation, thats a real bummer!







Esp. at this time of year, really feel for you. - Had the same thing at our place Feb this year, the engineering headcount had to be reduced by one third, I was one of the lucky ones. Hope things work out ok for you mate.


----------



## obsidian

Man, this stinks. The worst thing is, it's a truly irreplaceable watch.

Now I'm really nervous. I hope my #10 survives it's trip across the Atlantic!


----------



## swissvintagewatches

Rich,

Sorry to hear about this, RM are usually spot on with Special Delivery, hope it turns up for you!


----------



## PhilM

Roy, Rich sorry to hear that No1 has not arrived with it's new owner







fingers crossed that Royal Mail eventually get there 

Alan sorry to also hear of your news, I hope somthing comes up


----------

